# Lead Boxes



## Chris from CT (Oct 8, 2002)

Would anyone know of a good place to buy Lead Boxes?   

As in... Little Johnny was the line "*lead*er"... for those thinking I was trying to help out Superman or worrying about radioactivity.  

Also what kind of locations have you had the best luck placing them at?

Thanks


----------



## c2kenpo (Oct 8, 2002)

We use this idea too. Check with your area publishing houses or printers. Most of them have something in stock that can be used as a "entry box". If not chekc on the web for printing supplies.

As far as placement, go to where the people are, food service (NOT MC'Ds and Burgerking) Sub shops with sit down diners. Auto places for cars, wating for cars to be fixed is a great one.
Talk to other managers of area businesses, cellular phone dealers may have some space and also try area video stores (martial arts films!) good promos for rentals of some of those movies. Try to place where people tend to hang around and make the box visible not stuck in some corner that no one sees.

Just a few of my ideas on the same tactic.
Good luck!

Dave "C2"


----------



## Chris from CT (Oct 10, 2002)

There's a printer just down the road.  Thanks Dave. 

Take care


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2002)

This is an advertising method that uses boxes?


----------



## c2kenpo (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *This is an advertising method that uses boxes? *



Yes. (Not HIGLY effective but really really inexpensive)

picure those small boxes in places that you see 
ENTER TO WIN HERE

or REGISTER FOR PICTURES etc etc. except you are giving away 2-3 weeks of free classes or a free uniform or something along what your promotion is. Requires that you can get them out and really check them every few days for new "Entries"

Can pic a sample for you if you would like.

Dave "C2" Gunzburg


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2002)

Sorry, I was being dense there for a minute! Of course I know those.


----------

